# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  ¿Qué sembrar este 2015?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, una de las decisiones más difíciles que deben tomar todos los agricultores y que suelen preguntarme muchas veces es "¿qué sembrar?"... :Confused: . La pregunta es bastante difícil de responder para cualquiera y ya estamos a puertas del año 2015, por lo que sería interesante leer también sus comentarios. 
Por eso, he creado este tema para intercambiar ideas de cara al 2015, y así tengan más información y opiniones para que cada uno de ustedes tome esta difícil decisión de manera correcta, según sus condiciones de suelo, clima, inversión, mercado, etc. Lamentablemente, no soy Ing. Agrónomo para poder opinar con criterio técnico, pero puedo aportar humildemente con la información que recolecto de la comercialización de productos que ofrezco y negocio a través de AgroFórum. 
Aquí una breve lista de productos que llamaron mi atención el 2014 y otros que empiezan a sonar también como opciones rentables en el Perú.  *- Maca:* La demanda de maca el 2014 fue muy fuerte, y esa demanda elevó los precios de manera considerable, pasando de los US$6.80 x KG a los US$36 x KG como picos referenciales; y hasta el día de hoy que ya es muy difícil conseguir este producto en el Perú- la empresas del mundo siguen buscando maca peruana, en especial las empresas o compradores chinos. Creo que quienes tengan terrenos aptos para sembrar maca, tienen una buena oportunidad desde mi punto de vista este 2015 para ser rentables. Yo me atrevería a decir que la demanda de maca peruana por lo menos se mantendrá el 2015, y que los precios se estabilizarán un poco después del boom de este año, pero que también seguirán altos en comparación al inicio de la campaña 2014. 
Sobre este cultivo hace falta mencionar que los empresarios chinos están contrabandeando maca entera -que está prohibido comercializar- para hacer investigación en su país, y así mejorar la calidad de su propia maca. Hoy en día China es el principal exportador de maca del mundo, pero su calidad no es aún comparable con la maca cultvida en el Perú; por lo que debemos tener más visión de futuro y ser más responsables para conservar este interesante negocio. A su vez es importante no degradar nuestros suelos con este cultivo, así que a pensar a mediano y largo plazo para no perder otra gran oportunidad de negocio que nos brinda nuestra riquísima biodoversidad.   *- Kion:* La última parte del año 2014 también fue muy positiva para el Kion peruano, ya que al parecer la demanda se elevó considerablemente por problemas con la producción China, y eso hizo también que los precios subieran, y que la comercialización de este producto sea más fácil en nuestro país. No me había percatado que el mundo requiería tanto Kion o Jengibre, pero queda claro que hay un mercado enorme detrás de este cultivo, por lo que podría ser otra alternativa interesante para el 2015, siempre y cuando los productores peruano logremos ser competitivos. La certificación orgánica y/o Global Gap es una opción que pueden analizar también con este producto.  *- Cerezas:* Luego del boom inicial de los arándanos en el Perú, al parecer se viene también una posibilidad para el cultivo de cerezas en el Perú. Sobre este cultivo hay que decir que aún hay poca información y experiencia, pero ya se empezaron a dar los primeros pasos, así que sería interesante investigar más sobre el cultivo para ver si sería una alternativa rentable para algunos de ustedes como pioneros en el negocio. Me imagino que la inversión debe ser mayor a la que necesitan la maca y el kion, pero así como los arándanos, se está empezando a tejer una bonita historia de éxito que algunos aventureros podrían aprovechar si hacen las cosas bien y tienen las posibilidades económicas y técnicas para hacerlo así.   *- Holantao:* Este es otro cultivo que considero interesante desde el punto de vista de la demanda internacional, y que me parece no es un cultivo tan costoso. Creo que es un cultivo que se desarrolla bien en la costa, que no demora mucho tiempo y que no todo el mundo siembra, como sucedió con la quinua este 2014. Confieso que es más una corazonada que una opinión técnica, así que por favor investiguen un poco más si creen que sería una opción interesante para ustedes también. 
- *Quinua roja y negra orgánica:* Otro asunto importante que he notado en la segunda mitad del año, es la dificultad que están teniendo los productores de quinua para vender su producción, especialmente los productores de la costa. Al parecer todos quisieron sembrar quinua el 2014 para aprovechar los altos precios del 2013, y eso ha traído problemas de sobreoferta este año. A ello se le suma también el problema de la utilización de pesticidas en la costa y la detección de residuos en el producto cosechado, bajando considerablemente los precios en chacra; por lo que la situación está aún complicada. Sin embargo, considero que la opción de sembrar quinua de colores -roja y negra- con certificación orgánica en la sierra, puede ser también otra alternativa interesante para el 2015, ya que imagino serían bastante más fáciles de comercializar, en comparación a la quinua blanca convencional que hemos producido en abundancia el último año, saturando el mercado.  
Esas serían alguna de mis recomendaciones en función de la información que he manejado este 2014 comercializando productos, pero haría falta que analicen también otros factores importantes para incrementar las posibilidades de logar una buena rentabilidad al final de sus respectivas cosechas. No olviden pensar sólo en el corto plazo, si no también, a mediano y largo plazo, pues no existirá agricultura donde no se haya planeado y actuado para garantizar sostenibilidad.  
Espero poder intercambiar más información al respecto, porque la idea es que este tema sirva para que cada uno de ustedes pueda tomar una decisión acertada al momento de elegir qué sembrar, y así evitemos esos momentos complicados donde no sabemos qué hacer con lo que hemos cosechado o estamos por cosechar. Por eso les pregunto a ustedes, ¿qué sembrarían el 2015?... :Confused:  
¡Saludos y éxitos con sus cultivos el año que viene!  :Wink: Temas similares: Y AHORA QUE CULTIVO SEMBRAR... AYUDADA QUE SEMBRAR Como Sembrar el brocoli Artículo: Loreto proyecta sembrar este año 10,000 hectáreas de palma aceitera Cuando sembrar tomate ?

----------


## arearturo

Muchas gracias por el aporte, sembrare Kion para este año 2015, y tengo para cosechar de lo que sembre el 2014. gracias

----------


## lugarte

Buen artículo Bruno. Yo le añadiría cacao y café, como cultivos de mediano plazo y en zonas donde los emprendedores pueden conseguir terrenos a precios muy cómodos (por ahora).

----------


## Ararat

SIEMBRAR EL 2015 
Costa:trigo harinero asociado con soya, maíz amarillo duro asociado con arveja, alcaparro en los terrenos salinos, Pera Packans Triumph y Manzana Pink Lady en la costa sur, damascos, ciruela (Prunus domestica) almendro y pistachero.
Sierra: trigo harinero, albaricoques (damascos), cerezas, ciruelas D'Agen, Claudia y Santa Rosa.
Selva: nuez de Macadamia, uva agridulce Isabella, cardamomo, mirística, canela, clavo de olor y vainilla. 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## milomi

La verdad que yo cultivaría Maca, por su fuerte demanda en 2014 y no creo que baje para este año. 
Saludos.

----------

